# Central IL Subs



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking for subs with Trucks and/or Tractors for upcoming 09 - 10 season in the following areas ---- Peoria, East Peoria, Washington, & Pekin. PM me or call 309-251-0427 (Mike)


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Also looking for an operator to run a Skid w/8ft pusher at a site in Peoria.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

only looking for Skid Steer operator now.....so any leads would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

still looking........FWIW - its a new machine loaded with options, heated cab/sound reduction package/radio with WB & MP3, suspension seat, joystick controls, ect ect..........


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

found an operator for the SS 2day, so I'm not looking for that anymore.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking for help on sidewalk work. I am in need of 2 more people. Need your own truck.....I will supply tools if you dont have your own. I have work in all the above listed locations.


----------

